# Resources on fencing the table



## tennesseean_87 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm working on a paper for class on this topic. I have read through some search results and gotten relevant sections in Hodge and Murray. I will also be looking in the OPC GA minutes once I receive them. I am particularly interested in American presbyterian and OPC practice/reasoning on the issue. Are there any really good articles or bibliographies that might help get me started?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

The PCA study : PCA Position Papers: Report of the Ad Interim Committee on Fencing the Lord's Table (1990)


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you interested in Canadian Reformed discussions of OPC practice? In years gone by, some of our people have been quite critical of the OPC's approach -- they don't find it tight _enough_.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

Dont forget to search both the Presbyterian Guardian and Ordained Servant.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I would certainly be interested in those Canadian resources.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 8, 2012)

Lots of fencing resources here.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 8, 2012)

Thomas,

Please see these Acts of our Synods (available here):

Acts of Synod 1986, especially pages 160-172
Acts of Synod 1992, especially pages 167-169
Acts of Synod 1998, especially pages 305-310

There is also "Presbyterian or Reformed" by Ken Kok. 

I should note that after the CanRC and OPC entered into ecclesiastical fellowship in 2001, these debates and discussions basically died out. There are still a few people in the CanRC who would be critical of the OPC's practice, but on an official level this discussion appears to be over.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeff Burns said:


> Lots of fencing resources here.



A novel way of keeping unbelievers away from the Table.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

Wes

Would you summarize the two positions for us, in a few sentences? What is the distinction between the two?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Jeff Burns said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of fencing resources here.
> ...



I'm sure they get the point.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 8, 2012)

"Fencing" the table? You are referring to closed communion?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks again to all, and especially to Mr. Burns!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it basically comes down to fencing=verbal warning individuals not to partake unworthily, or fencing=requiring prior meeting with the session for approval of profession, only serving local/denominational members, using tokens, etc.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Wes
> 
> Would you summarize the two positions for us, in a few sentences? What is the distinction between the two?



The traditional CanRC position is that the Lord's Supper is for members of the local church. Guests may be admitted, but they must have a written attestation from a church with whom we are in ecclesiastical fellowship. Article 61 of our Church Order spells it out: "The consistory shall admit to the Lord's Supper only those who have made public profession of the Reformed faith and lead a godly life. Members of sister-churches shall be admitted on the ground of a good attestation concerning their doctrine and conduct." 

As I understand it, most, if not all OPC churches would allow guests from churches that are not in ecclesiastical fellowship with the OPC, including people who do not profess the Reformed faith.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wes, the page you linked only goes back to 1989, but I'll check the later minutes.

Also, would the position papers mentioned be available?


----------



## KMK (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a good thread from a couple of years ago. http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/session-controlled-communion-59790/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 8, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Wes, the page you linked only goes back to 1989, but I'll check the later minutes.
> 
> Also, would the position papers mentioned be available?



Sorry about that. I forgot that we don't have a complete set of the Acts online. 

The position papers aren't readily available, I'm sorry. 

But I did also find this: Open Communion in the OPC, B. R. Hofford.


----------



## markkoller (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexander and Rufus, or a series of dialogues on church communion 

Alexander and Rufus: or, A series of dialogues on church communion in two ... - John Anderson - Google Books


----------

